# comment importer le musique de l'ipod VERS itunes?



## jean-raymond (7 Janvier 2010)

bonjour! 
j'ai une question qui me tracasse et dont personne de mon entourage n'a su trouver une réponse! 
  Voilà, je vous expose mon problème : -j'ai un ipod classique qui contient environ 400 chansons
                                                              - j'ai perdu toute ma bibliotheque itunes lors d'une mauvaise manipulation
                                                               -si je casse ou perd mon ipod classique (qui ce fait vieux) je perd mes 400 chansons (aie aie aie les boules  )
          Alors je me suis dit que peut etre serait-il possible de mettre les musiques de mon ipod VERS ma bibliothéque itunes ( personellement je n'ai pas réussi)! 
donc sa me ferai très plaisir que quelqun me vienne en aide!
je vous remercie d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

ps : j'ai un pc portable et non un mac ( au cas ou sa pourrai faire la difference)


----------



## Billgrumeau (7 Janvier 2010)

Peux-tu voir ton iPod en tant que disque amovible ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2010)

Question mille fois posée, tu fais une recherche dans le forum et tu devrais trouver. Pour Mac il y a, entre autres, ipod2disk, un chti coup de gougueule te diras s'il y a une version PC.


----------

